# Prayers for Lindsey please



## Nugefan (Sep 10, 2015)

The better halves niece is having surgery for breast cancer , please send up good thoughts and prayers around 0945 this AM ....


----------



## welderguy (Sep 10, 2015)

You got it Nuge.


----------



## Hilsman (Sep 10, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## rydert (Sep 10, 2015)

prayers sent Nuge......


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 10, 2015)

Man that's rough stuff... Prayers sent from here!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2015)

Praying for a full recovery.


----------



## dwhee87 (Sep 10, 2015)

Prayers sent for a successful surgery and full and quick recovery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 10, 2015)

You got 'em Andy.  Cancer really sucks, hadn't long been down the very same road with the wife.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 11, 2015)

Andy,
This is a subject very dear to my heart as my Texas girlfriend has been battling breast cancer for close to 8 years now.

I just got back from Texas after spending the past 10 days or so with her.

I didn't see this thread until this morning BUT I Pray that things go well for Lindsey.


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 11, 2015)

almost a 7 hour surgery , Doc thinks it went well , we hope and pray ...

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayer from all my Woodys' brothers ....


----------



## carver (Sep 11, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cancer SUUUUUUUUXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sargent (Sep 11, 2015)

sent


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 11, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> Cancer SUUUUUUUUXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



AMEN ....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just saw this. Prayers for ya'll.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 13, 2015)

our prayers for a great recovery


----------

